# embroidery for appliques



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, I had a company laser cut my applique shapes witha permant backing. Then I heat pressed them onto my garment. After doing a test wash the eges lift slightly so I think they will need to have a zigzag stitch around the edge. Are there companies that can take my applique cut shape and put a stitch around the edge? Than I acn heat press it down. Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The 'correct' way to do this would be to stitch the applique to the garment first, then press to active the adhesive. It will be very difficult to use an embroidery machine to apply the zig-zag edging afterwards - the registration/alignment would be almost impossible to get correct. Another alternative would be to have someone do a zig-zag stitch with a sewing machine...


----------



## tatterscreek (Feb 28, 2008)

We make applique using twill or felt using a design and create a lay down file for registration and a sew file to sew the applique. We have found a double stick sewing tape for the felt which is better than spray, is water soluble, and won't gum your needles. It's available at JoAnn's. The twill we use has heat press backing

Jim Broden


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

www.dalcoathletic.com and maybe even www.stahls.com does it.


----------

